# anyone sell deer meat?



## okie32541 (Dec 2, 2010)

do any stores sell deer meat? i havent had any luck on the huntin grounds yet  but i would like to cook some. so any help would be awesome. oh yea im in brunswick if you know of a store.


----------



## dslary (Dec 2, 2010)

Just in case you didn't know:  The hunting regulations state that it is illegal to sell any part of a game animal.  I don't know of any commercially grown deer.
If you contact the DNR you can find programs in your area where perhaps you can get the meat from game processors where the meat was never claimed by the hunter.


----------



## GONoob (Dec 2, 2010)

Find a processor and ask if they have any unclaimed meat. You only have to pay for the processing fee.


----------



## jonkayak (Dec 2, 2010)

I know in Pa. the Amish commercially raise it then sell it in their markets. Ga. not really known for our Amish population, but it might be a start.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 3, 2010)

As mentioned, check your local processorsfor unclaimed deer, I know of one in Hall county that had 20 unclaimed deer for sale.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Dec 3, 2010)

Almost all processors end up with unclaimed meat. Just give them a call.

Found this place in Brunswick :

Sterling Wildgame Processing
(912) 264-8109


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 3, 2010)

There is venison on the market too from farm-raised fallow deer.


----------



## germag (Dec 3, 2010)

The best and, by far, the cheapest source is to pay the processing fees for unclaimed meat at the processors.


----------



## jigman29 (Dec 3, 2010)

Be sure not to actually buy deer meat from someone.That is illegal,I would check and pay the processing fee for unclaimed meat at the processor or check online for farm raised deer.


----------



## Taporsnap77 (Dec 3, 2010)

yup if u go to a few processors ask to get on the list. they will call u after 10 days unclaimed usually.  u better be ready to go pu tho bc there is alot of pple on those list


----------



## okie32541 (Dec 12, 2010)

thanks for the info everyone, i didnt know it was illegal to sell it but now i do any one know of another processor to try other then steerling (they didnt have any yet) im in brunswick but could travel a bit savana/statesboro, etc.. thanks again on the help.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 13, 2010)

jonkayak said:


> I know in Pa. the Amish commercially raise it then sell it in their markets. Ga. not really known for our Amish population, but it might be a start.



There is an Amish or Mennonite community near Montezuma,Ga. Don't know if they raise deer or not.


----------



## paratrooper202 (Dec 13, 2010)

Ingles market sells it in the frozen section here.. I have bought it before, it is farm raised.......


----------



## the r.o.c. (Dec 14, 2010)

find a deer processor in your area. if folks dont pick up their meat in so many days, most processors sell his deer for the processing fee. my processor has a big sign that states this fact. i know a couple folks that have bought from him. you may have to wait for a few days, but let them know you want some meet...roc


----------



## gtparts (Dec 14, 2010)

Google "farm raised venison".

Here is just one ex. of the responses you'll get.

http://shafferfarms.com/index.html


----------



## kasey (Dec 14, 2010)

i personally would be skeptical about buying meat from a processor that i had no idea where it came from or how it was handled after the kill.  There might be a reason it was never picked up.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Dec 14, 2010)

Too bad you're so far or I'd give ya a couple packs. I guess like stated just check around for local processors looking to get rid of unclaimed meat as the season comes to a close.


----------



## Mud Minnow (Dec 14, 2010)

I would'nt worry about where the deer came from. We all take that chance when we pick our deer up from the cooler. Unless you watched them take your deer, cut it, and package it, then give it to you... who's to say FOR CERTAIN you are even getting YOUR deer???


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 14, 2011)

I live outside of Athens Ga and will give you some if you want but its probally to far of a drive ?


----------

